# Feeding Goldfish



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

As well as a flake or pellet diet,I give my fish fresh vegitable such as: Small,chopped carrots,brocolie,coliflower and de-shelled peas (all cooked,so it's soft for the fish.

I also go out into the garden and collect some small earthworms as a treat,the love em!

Ocasionlly,I'll go to the pestore and buy some mealworms for them


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

A good diet= a happy group of fish 

:fish:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sounds like a good goldfish meal. Your fish are a bit spoiled 

Try bloodworms. Most fish love them, and you can buy them either freeze dried (in a can like your flake food) or frozen (to be kept in the freezer).


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Hehe,yup,they're VERY spoilt 

I'll try bloodworms,i'm sure they'll love them too!


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

If you don't have a filter (like me)...expect to change the water daily


----------

